# PM CNC upgrade using Tormach components



## azonin (May 29, 2019)

Has anyone attempted/completed a CNC build based on a traditional machine (lathe or mill), using Tormach's servo motors kit, ECM1v1.5 motherboard, Emerson Commander SK VFD, and PathPilot 2.x/LinuxCNC?


----------



## shooter123456 (May 30, 2019)

Given that their servo kit has only been available for a few weeks, I doubt it.  Is there a reason you want to use Tormach components?

Their servo kit is a set of Technic Clearpaths which can be purchased directly from the manufacturer, likely for a bit less $$.  There isn't anything particularly special about their control board or VFD, and LinuxCNC can be run on just about anything.

I have a PM-25 that uses Clearpath servos and it is controlled with LinuxCNC.  The spindle drive isn't an Emerson Commander SK, but maybe I can still answer any questions you have?


----------



## azonin (May 31, 2019)

shooter123456 said:


> Given that their servo kit has only been available for a few weeks, I doubt it. Is there a reason you want to use Tormach components?
> 
> Their servo kit is a set of Technic Clearpaths which can be purchased directly from the manufacturer, likely for a bit less $$. There isn't anything particularly special about their control board or VFD, and LinuxCNC can be run on just about anything.
> 
> I have a PM-25 that uses Clearpath servos and it is controlled with LinuxCNC. The spindle drive isn't an Emerson Commander SK, but maybe I can still answer any questions you have?



First reason is because a lot of people are already used to Path Pilot. Second is because it seems like there would be a very minimum number of things to adjust, this should work as a preconfigured kit essentially. Fewer components to test for cross-compatibility, since they've already done that work.

Sure, the actual drives can be purchased for less elsewhere, but the rest seems to be conveniently matched together, including the configuration.

How long did it take you to put your system together and configure it to work flawlessly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter123456 (May 31, 2019)

You may be restriction yourself unnecessarily.  It may be like a preconfigured kit, but it is preconfigured for a different machine.  You would need to adjust a bunch of settings to make it work for your machine.  I have seen threads about making pathpilot work for a non tormach machine, but it does take some work to get that right.  I would not expect it to be plug and play just because you are using the same hardware they are.

It is hard to say how long it took to configure my machine.  I did it in steps and changed things as I went.  Configuring linuxcnc was by far the easiest part though.  It took maybe a few hours to install the OS on a computer, set it up, and configure it.  I had motors moving the same day.  The hard part was the hardware for the machine (ballscrew and motor mounts and such).


----------



## BGHansen (May 31, 2019)

shooter123456 said:


> You may be restriction yourself unnecessarily.  It may be like a preconfigured kit, but it is preconfigured for a different machine.  You would need to adjust a bunch of settings to make it work for your machine.  I have seen threads about making pathpilot work for a non tormach machine, but it does take some work to get that right.  I would not expect it to be plug and play just because you are using the same hardware they are.
> 
> It is hard to say how long it took to configure my machine.  I did it in steps and changed things as I went.  Configuring linuxcnc was by far the easiest part though.  It took maybe a few hours to install the OS on a computer, set it up, and configure it.  I had motors moving the same day.  The hard part was the hardware for the machine (ballscrew and motor mounts and such).


To shooter's point, there is a video on YouTube from Tormach detailing the upgrade on a 1100M to the 1100MX with servos.  Seems to be totally geared to the Tormachs, not a generic upgrade kit.

Bruce


----------



## azonin (Jun 1, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> To shooter's point, there is a video on YouTube from Tormach detailing the upgrade on a 1100M to the 1100MX with servos. Seems to be totally geared to the Tormachs, not a generic upgrade kit.
> 
> Bruce



That's a given. But considering that it is a bunch of components tested together, it seems like it's much less work that buying random stuff and figuring out the quirks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 1, 2019)

azonin said:


> That's a given. But considering that it is a bunch of components tested together, it seems like it's much less work that buying random stuff and figuring out the quirks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Is this the one?






						39275 - 770M+ Servo Upgrade Kit
					

The 770M+ Servo Upgrade Kit requires Automatic Oiler Kit and ECM1v1.5 control board or later. To determine your 770M mill's version, see image below. Bring faster feed rates and rapids




					www.tormach.com
				




Seems like a lot of $$$ for what you get. Wouldn't it be better to just sell the PM mill and buy a used Tormach CNC rather than converting it? I do get what you're saying about the unknowns of hardware out there but there are tested combinations of off the shelf parts that would cost a whole lot less if you're married to the PM machine. I'm going down the untested/unknown path with my project but I think I have about $75 into the control parts I'm using. Granted they are steppers, not servos but I'm willing to bet that someone on here or on CNCZone has done the conversion you're planning without a kit and would be willing to share what stuff works. Post up some pictures of what you're working on so we can get a better idea of where you are at.

Cheers,

John


----------



## azonin (Jun 1, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do own a Tormach 1100S3 CNC mill already. I also have a RapidTurn chucker CNC lathe. I just got a PM-1440GT, which I might upgrade to CNC.

I'd rather have the same interface and everything else to troubleshoot, rather than a random set of components and software (yes, PathPilot is based on LinuxCNC, but it's not the same exact interface).

Since tons of folks own Tormachs, I am wondering if someone already traveled that road or thinking of doing it.

I don't need to be convinced that other ways are less $ or would work as well. That's a given. I'm just interested in this specific approach.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azonin (Jun 1, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> To shooter's point, there is a video on YouTube from Tormach detailing the upgrade on a 1100M to the 1100MX with servos. Seems to be totally geared to the Tormachs, not a generic upgrade kit.
> 
> Bruce



Of course they are geared towards Tormach. But my point is that is a kits developed and tested by a focused group of engineers doing this for a living, as opposed to a hobby guy in his spare garage time. Plus the software that I'm already used to (and tons of other people).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 1, 2019)

azonin said:


> I do own a Tormach 1100S3 CNC mill already. I also have a RapidTurn chucker CNC lathe. I just got a PM-1440GT, which I might upgrade to CNC.
> 
> I'd rather have the same interface and everything else to troubleshoot, rather than a random set of components and software (yes, PathPilot is based on LinuxCNC, but it's not the same exact interface).
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are the test case, maybe they'll give you a discount if you document the process and bring them new customers....

Cheers,

John


----------

